# Xbox One Club



## Knight091 (Dec 19, 2013)

I got an Xbox One and love it so far. This is a place to discuss Xbox One related news and issues. Post anything about up coming games and Xbox One news.  

PM me with your gamer tag and what games you have.

*Members List:*

Knight091

*Gamer Tag: Kelt Knight
Games: *Battlefield 4, Call of Duty Ghost, Black Flag, Forza, Ryse


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 20, 2013)

Me have an Xbone also but i don't play it. Gamertag: Greenedurvelle


----------



## RevengE (Mar 7, 2014)

I just preordered the Xbox One Titanfall Bundle. Ill have it tuesday.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 28, 2014)

well this thread died eh? Is there a better one around here somewhere covering the same topic?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 28, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> well this thread died eh? Is there a better one around here somewhere covering the same topic?


I don't think so


----------

